# Table Saw Upgrade?



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking at a table saw on Craigslist, its better than what I have, more power, belt drive, better fence system supposedly 120 and 240 VAC capable for $200. 12 hour round trip to buy it for $200. Going from craftsman model 2HP 113.226880 to 3HP 315.228510. What do you think?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

MrRodeoCC said:


> Looking at a table saw on Craigslist, its better than what I have, more power, belt drive, better fence system supposedly 120 and 240 VAC capable for $200. 12 hour round trip to buy it for $200. Going from craftsman model 2HP 113.226880 to 3HP 315.228510. What do you think?


No deal.....12 hours worth of gas would add a huge premium on the initial price, which is already a tad on the high side depending on condition and fence. That's a Ryobi made saw that came from one of the "darker" eras of Craftsman saw quality....~ 1997-2004. The 3hp claim is "max developed power", not actual usable power...it's highly likely that it's just a typical 14 or 15 amp 1.5hp motor. If it was closer to you and the price lower, it might be a reasonable deal, but as it stands I'd let it go. Better off if you can find an Emerson made 113.298### with an upgraded fence....they sell in the $125-$150 range all the time in our area. 

...patience...:thumbsup:


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

What Scott said.:yes:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dito


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/tls/603310822.html is the saw I was looking at, cast iron top that looks identical to my present saw. Does anyone have a picture of the Emerson made? I want a belt drive with a full fence. My old saw has served me well, I know the newer craftsman saws arent as good as the old, that is why I was looking for the older cast iron top.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

MrRodeoCC said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/tls/603310822.html is the saw I was looking at, cast iron top that looks identical to my present saw. Does anyone have a picture of the Emerson made? I want a belt drive with a full fence. My old saw has served me well, I know the newer craftsman saws arent as good as the old, that is why I was looking for the older cast iron top.


Actually, the "newest" Craftsman full size saws are made by Steel City's Orion subsidiary who makes the Steel City hybrids, are excellent IMHO, and have a fairly strong following. It was the early days of the Ryobi-made Emerson design from the late 90's that got alot of quality complaints....They weren't all bad, and many people got good service from them, but that 500+ mile drive easily adds $100 in gas to the equation in any vehicle large enough to carry it home. 

When Sears and Emerson parted ways in '97, Emerson hooked up with Home Depot and sold their saws under the Ridgid name. Up until about 3 years ago they were still made in the US by Emerson, but Emerson has sinced contracted with Ryobi's parent company TTI to manufacturer them overseas....Emerson still owns the Ridgid name but they no longer make their own saws. I'm guessing TTI/Ryobi have worked out most of their quality issues, because the current Ryobi-made Ridgid is fairly well respected in it's price class. Before I'd drive 500 miles for the saw on Craigslist, I'd see if I could round up a 10%-20% coupon and get the current Ridgid saw down near the $400 range. 

Here's a link to a refurb of an old $100 113.298240. You might also be able to find a used Jet, Delta, Grizzly, PM, or Bridgewood saw at a reasonable price. Good luck.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott it looks to be the same basic Emerson saw with some upgrades. Thats what caught my attention, same cast iron top with Exact 1 yellow dot in table. Upgraded full length fence, Aluminum top extension with router mount. I wont buy a full aluminum top saw. LOL, I'm trading transportation for my old saw. He pays for gas and gets my old saw out of the deal. I'm still looking found another old saw for $25, but they say the motor is locked up. I'm tempted to get it and tear the motor apart and swap the bearings out.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Motors aren't too hard to come by if you can't get the other one running. The original Emerson 1hp motors go for ~ $60-$75 on Ebay pretty regularly.


----------



## pcampbell (Dec 17, 2008)

Speaking of 113.226880, there is one for sale in the area. It is $60. I'm looking for a beginner saw. Any knowledge on it?


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

ditto on not worth it, but the other thing to remember about a CL ad, you don't know you really got it until you have it loaded in your truck! So you could drive 12 hours and not have it there. I don't even consider something more than an hour away, UNLESS it is something that is really something special, and they will PROMISE me that they will hold it. Don't blame them either when they don't.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

pcampbell said:


> Speaking of 113.226880, there is one for sale in the area. It is $60. I'm looking for a beginner saw. Any knowledge on it?


I used my saw for a lonnnngggg time, I think it was a combination of poor electrical power and too much sawdust clogging the motor that caused it's burnup. It has a good cast iron top, the fence system will work, you may have to true it back up but that isnt hard. for $60 you couldnt beat it unless you find a belt driven saw which is what I'm after now. If I could find a replacement motor I'd do it in a heart beat. I have installed a Delta T2 Fence system on mine and now it just sits. If you get it, get an air compressor and blow out the motor so it cannot overheat and burn out on you. This would be a problem on any direct drive saw.


----------

